# Someone with Gimp



## Sailor (Jan 30, 2008)

I just need one quick answer please, as to whether or not I can do this in GIMP.

It's to make an effect like in this image, with the lines going across it. Not necessarily going diagonally, but the lines themselves...I'd like to know how also please, if it's possible. Also, is there a special name for that effect or something? I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, yea..this is the image [a brawl sig]:


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2008)

GIMP used to come with a script-fu/python-fu that did that. No clue whats its called anymore though.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> GIMP used to come with a script-fu/python-fu that did that. No clue whats its called anymore though.



Awh..so it can't be done anymore? Or you just don't know how to access the thingamajig that does it?
Mehh...this is another time I wish I had photoshop :'[

Darn it being so pricey.


----------



## asuri (Jan 30, 2008)

distort - video


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe you can do it using a transparent layer of the image with the diagonal lines..


----------



## Sailor (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(asuri @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> distort - video



...
......It worked!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [kinda, looks a bit different..but pretty similar]

YAY! Thank you! I'm working on a new sig..so I needed that. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whenever I use it though, it makes my normal image WAY brighter..like it changes the colors completely. Any way around that?


----------



## Cermage (Jan 31, 2008)

scanlines they are called, you should be able to find some brushes or something for them =D


----------



## Pulka (Feb 8, 2008)

How do you make em in PS?


----------



## matriculated (Feb 8, 2008)

Hard for me to describe this but:
1. in photoshop make a new layer
2. make an 2x2 pixel white square
3. draw a black line at the bottom of the square
4. select the square but pressing ctrl (I think, could be alt) on the layer in the layer pallette
5. in the main menu bar go Edit>Define Pattern and then hit enter
6. fill that layer with white
7. use the fill tool (the bucket), change the fill from foreground to pattern, and select your pattern
8. use the bucket on the white layer
9. change the layer to multiply or screen (whatever your want)


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(matriculated @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> Hard for me to describe this but:
> 1. in photoshop make a new layer
> 2. make an 2x2 pixel white square
> 3. draw a black line at the bottom of the square
> ...


This is what I do in PS. I also would like to know how to do this in GIMP. CS3 wont run for shit in Wine or Cedega.


----------

